# What is it they don't get?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What is it that LD individuals don't get? 
let me put it out there in caps......

IF WE DON'T GET REGULAR SEX FROM/WITH YOU WE WILL MAKE OTHER ARRANGEMENTS....

Is a fully functional HD individual supposed to become celibate when his/her partner runs out of steam ?

The very least the LD partner should expect is for the HD partner to resort to masterbation...

I am 66 yo, and just as capable and interested in sex as 
i was at 40....Perhaps more so...

Should I just quit because me wife decides she is finished ?

I will not even consider that option......


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> What is it that LD individuals don't get?
> 
> 
> IF WE DON'T GET REGULAR SEX FROM/WITH YOU WE WILL MAKE OTHER ARRANGEMENTS....


And the LD people may feel the same way about HD people, as far as just not getting it. 

In your case, is your spouse on medications that could lower it? Are there any medical or emotional issues going on? is your spouse no longer in love with you? Do you know why they may be LD? 

And if you are saying you will make other arrangments then that might be what you have to do. 

If a person is LD for whatever reason, and if you were to tell them you are going to make other arrangements if you don't get sex,that will likely not get them to switch and become HD or even give in for that matter, it really depends on the situation.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Between getting my wife to the proper levels of hormones and my running the MAP, my wife is getting it. She may not be directly aware of actually getting it, but the changes I have made are causing positive responses on her part.
Last night, we stayed up way past our usual bedtime for playtime.
Without mentioning anything to her, she mysteriously decided it was time to walk on the treadmill.  I had only been on my workout plan just over a week. I was throwing out little subtle hints about how good the workouts make me feel. For the first time in over 5 years has my wife gone to the store for makeup and actually wears some lightly most days. It's not turned her into an HD overnight, but it has certainly changed her attitude about our relationship and she sees where she needs to increase her attention. She now knows my main love language is physical touch. She told me yesterday about how she needs to be more attentive to my needs. She read The Five Love Languages and it made her realize how important sex is for men.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

To the OP, hows things with your wife outside of the bedroom?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

trey69 said:


> To the OP, hows things with your wife outside of the bedroom?


I was wondering the same thing...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

trey69 said:


> To the OP, hows things with your wife outside of the bedroom?


GOING DOWN LIKE THE TITANIC AFTER 47 YEARS.....

All I get is lies, bullshi#, and invalid rain checks.......


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Woodchuck said:


> GOING DOWN LIKE THE TITANIC AFTER 47 YEARS.....
> 
> All I get is lies, bullshi#, and invalid rain checks.......


Aw mate... is there any way you can get a way for a few days or a week?

You sound like your building up to explode.

A bit of distance might give you a chance to calm down and breathe and think about how you want to spend the rest of your life.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

well, your 66 yrs young!

give her an ultamatium and a time frame then hit the road if she refuses to compromise.

OR keep doing the same thing over and over hoping for a different outcome.

heres the thing .....If I have to convince my wife to make love I would rather not make love to her. for me its a two way street if she dosen't have desire and I know it then I don't want it.Because masterbating is more fun than sex with someone who really isn't there.


----------

